# 90 minute mud



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Put the heat gun to it and stop stressing out about the small stuff. Why 90, mine as well use topping.....


:whistling:


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

As others have mentioned, the Easy Sand 90 looks wet even when it's dry. If it feels like it is dry, chances are.... it's dry.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I've ran into this many times were myself or my drywall guy got 2 coats of hot mud on and then one of topping one day. The next day come back sand it and a corner or low joint didnt get enough heat or airflow and the mud hard enough to sand but not fully cured. I'll put the space heater in the corner or on the spot for awhile until the color matches the rest of the mud. The prime and paint away!


I'm sure its dry by now!:thumbup:


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, it's weird stuff, it's dry and hard enough to press my knuckle into it without a dent, but it looks a little darker in spots, like it may be wet underneath. It's a little misleading to say its 90 minute when you can't really sand it and prime it for 24 hours. Why can't they just say that ont the product? Being a sole proprietor doing EVERYTHING, I can't really stand there with a heat gun .


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Yeah, it's weird stuff, it's dry and hard enough to press my knuckle into it without a dent, but it looks a little darker in spots, like it may be wet underneath. It's a little misleading to say its 90 minute when you can't really sand it and prime it for 24 hours. Why can't they just say that ont the product? Being a sole proprietor doing EVERYTHING, I can't really stand there with a heat gun .


You're going to sand 90 as your finish product?....yuck..
goodluck with that..
Whatever happened to regular drywall compound?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> Yeah, it's weird stuff, it's dry and hard enough to press my knuckle into it without a dent, but it looks a little darker in spots, like it may be wet underneath. It's a little misleading to say its 90 minute when you can't really sand it and prime it for 24 hours. Why can't they just say that ont the product? Being a sole proprietor doing EVERYTHING, I can't really stand there with a heat gun .


If I remember right the minute rating is the time you need to give the product before giving the next coat. Most definitely not the time in wich you could paint.

Also it has been a long time since I have read the back of a bag but I do believe it says at least some of this information.


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

It sands fine. Maybe in Canada we have a different product . A little more elbow grease for sure, but I'd rather have that than another day of work waiting for a coat to dry.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> It sands fine. Maybe in Canada we have a different product . A little more elbow grease for sure, but I'd rather have that than another day of work waiting for a coat to dry.


I guess you probably didnt notice "Canada" under my name.
Im pretty sure our products are the same bro.
At least put a finish coat of mud on man.
You can do that after your 2nd coat of sheetrock dries.
Dont skim with sheetrock. yucky.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it just me or are there a lot of guys replying here that don't know the difference between "dry" and "set"?
90 "sets" in 90 minutes. It "dries" according to humidity, temperature, airflow.
A setting type compound will get hard in 5, 20, 45, 210 minutes. But may not be completely dry for days. If there are dark spots, it's definately not dry.


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I guess you probably didnt notice "Canada" under my name.
> Im pretty sure our products are the same bro.
> At least put a finish coat of mud on man.
> You can do that after your 2nd coat of sheetrock dries.
> Dont skim with sheetrock. yucky.


"Sheetrock " is the board. Not the mud. Never seen mud called sheetrock before.


----------



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Rouerplastering said:


> Is it just me or are there a lot of guys replying here that don't know the difference between "dry" and "set"?
> 90 "sets" in 90 minutes. It "dries" according to humidity, temperature, airflow.
> A setting type compound will get hard in 5, 20, 45, 210 minutes. But may not be completely dry for days. If there are dark spots, it's definately not dry.


And this goes to my original question. What is the point of paying double for hot mud if you still can't paint it for days? Where is the benefit? Yeah, you can bang off three coats in a day but it seems to take three days to dry if you do that, which is the same as doing three coats of regular mud, one per day and half the cost. I wanna get three done in a day, sand and prime the next day, instead of four days!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Because it's harder, more stable and is faster. Three coats in one day or one coat on three days??? Cmon you can spring $100 to save $750 in opportunity cost labor (You could be working elsewhere) can't you?

Is that why your name is Noprofit? LOL sorry couldn't resist. I hear what your saying - it makes sense if you're working on your on home.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe I can help. Sounds like you may have applied the next coat before the previous one was set up. That will most definatley cause problems curing/drying.

As we've mentioned many times here in the past ''fans'' will speed up the process. You will always see at least one in my truck.

Good luck!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> "Sheetrock " is the board. Not the mud. Never seen mud called sheetrock before.


Because you were talking about 90 I assumed you ment sheetrock 90!?
http://www.cgcinc.com/en/products/joint-treatment/patch--repair/sheetrock®90.aspx?pType=DIY

What the heck are you using if not that?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

There are 3 brands of quickset in my area tha I know of.

Sheetrock,National gypsum and the third one escapes me?

Let's hear it guys,what brands do you have in your area. Canada guys always talk about one.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Noprofit Ltd. said:


> "Sheetrock " is the board. Not the mud. Never seen mud called sheetrock before.



Well here's your first look!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sheetrock is made by CGC ( canadian gypsum company ) I have no idea if it is available in the US.

I'm sure our products are very similar. I use their "sandable 90".


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Synko Pro Set 30 or 90, made by CGC.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

This stuff is very smooth. I would compare it to Hamilton brand. Very similar.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

ya see....i've never even heard of synco. lol.
Never heard of westpac fast set lite either. Crazy how much stuff there is out there.
Which more or less all does the same thing.
Sheetrock 90 is what I use.







And I dont even like that!!
I only ever use fast setting compounds if I need to catch something up.
Something that was added later or a quick repair.

CGC Machine Mud! Hands down! Best ever! So smoothe!!
So easy to work with!! Flawless finish


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Sheetrock, Beadex, Hamilton and I think one more. I generally use whatever the orange box sells.


----------

